
Ask HN: Building a SaaS from scratch, whats the best language/ecosystem to use? - moac
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a seasoned developer building a SaaS from scratch independently, whats the language&#x2F;ecosystem to use? I experienced in building with .NET but want to make a choice considering the ecosystem that is vibrant too. Thanks.
======
marcc
The best language/ecosystem to use is the one you are most familiar with, most
productive in, and able to be the most connected with.

If you are an experienced .NET developer, I'd encourage you to start there.
Don't try to build a new SaaS application while learning a new language and
ecosystem; that would amplify the amount of work you'll be doing!

------
jasonkester
You’re headed in the right direction. C#, asp.net, sql server is an excellent
stack for development. It’s fast to build in, and boring, in the good sense of
the word.

The last thing you want from a money making project is for the underlying tech
to invent new work for you in terms of fixing things that break over the
weekend, and rewriting your entire front end because your framework of choice
just pushed a new release with breaking changes.

Better still, you know it already, which means you can build things so they
don’t break.

I’ve written about this in the past:

[https://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/happiness-is-a-
boring...](https://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/happiness-is-a-boring-
stack.html)

Good luck!

------
aregsarkiss
I am an experienced .net developer and while asp.net core is very nice, I
would still choose Laravel and php to develop a sass. Modern php is very easy
for a c# dev to pick up and be productive with within a week. Laravel is a
better designed framework for doing open web work. It is pre configured with
many things out of the box and you just can’t beat the ecosystem of packages
and the community around it. It is the Ruby on Rails of the php world except
you don’t have to learn ruby! There is also laracasts.com with many free
screencasts on php and Laravel to get you up to speed quickly

------
rzvme
I have to agree with @marcc, the best is the one you are good/familiar with.
For me that is Laravel and Vue.js

If you are good with .NET and there are no real limitations for you to build
with that, go for it with .NET

------
avichalp
When doing a SaaS chose something that will let you iterate faster. If you are
solo and already experienced with C#/>NET stack, going with it makes a lot of
sense.

------
PixelPaul
Vuejs and adonisjs, I love it

